

Show HN: HTML2PDF Web Service - ChristiaanK
https://html2pdfwebservice.com

======
mpweiher
Say I am on OS X or iOS, why would I prefer this over just telling a WebView
to output itself as PDF?

~~~
ChristiaanK
I don't know what's possible on OS X or iOS with a WebView, so I couldn't
really answer that. But if you want to move the load to an external service
then HTML2PDF Web Service would be a nice solution for it.

